# Kelby German Shepherds



## Kbskopec (Mar 10, 2014)

Has anyone heard of or have purchased a puppy from this breeder?? I am having a heck of a time choosing one and I am interested in these guys. I am looking for your classic big boned, red and black GSD with a dark mask. I would also like a shepherd with a medium drive as I intend on putting him through numerous classes and eventually title him, but I also want a dog who is laid back and isn't compulsive or hyper. 



I have previously purchased a puppy without doing a whole lot of homework. Sadly I had to put my 2 year old boy, Frankie, down due to immune mediated thrombocytopenia. I cannot entirely blame the breeder but at the same time, we can not rule her out as the cause either. And unfortunately we purchased another puppy from her 6 months prior and her hips were junk by the time she was 10mos old and now needs to take dasuquin for the rest of her life. Because of this I am having a very hard time settling on a breeder- I need your help! Let me know if you guys recommend any other breeders as well! I appreciate it. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

I have never heard of them or heard them mentioned.

I can't tell much from their site either?

How did you find them?


----------



## Kbskopec (Mar 10, 2014)

I saw their name mentioned in a thread and I'm just trying to do a little research. I have found a couple of breeders that I am interested in but I always have doubt and continue to look for a different breeder. I was looking to spend no more than $1,800 but the majority of the breeders that I'm looking into are around $2,500. I understand, though, that I may have to end up paying that much for a quality dog. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BensLife (Mar 5, 2014)

What are you looking for in a GSD?


----------



## Kbskopec (Mar 10, 2014)

I am looking for a smart, but laid back guy. I would like to put him through various training courses but I want him to be chill when we are just taking it easy. Medium drive, black and red with a dark mask, and big boned. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BensLife (Mar 5, 2014)

Are you looking to go into competition with your dog? If you're just looking for a laid back and chill dog, there are many GSD's in the shelter, but if you're willing to go the breeder route, depending on what the breeder breeds, show or working may effect the price. 

I do recommend you do more research on other breeders that are known or have a good reputation because you do not want to buy from a byb or breeders that just breed for money.

I hope you find a perfect pup that will fit your needs!


----------



## Jusdy (Mar 14, 2014)

Actually their is place that sells guaranteed full and pure bred GSD's for only 1,200, It's called Tiltonhaus German Shepherds and that is actually where I got all of mine and the dogs live long because they are elbow and hip certified and are DNA tested for various things. If you live far away, they also do free shipping.


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

I have a dog from Kelby that will be 7 in April. She is a very sweet and obedient girl. She is great with all my kids and the other dogs. She has always been a pretty mellow dog and did very well in her obedience classes when she was young. We have trusted her to have the run of the house when we have been gone since she was about 8 months old. 

Kelly really cares about her dogs and what she produces. She is a very nice and honest person.


----------



## Kbskopec (Mar 10, 2014)

I definitely do want to go the breeder route because I want the health guarantee. It killed me when I had to put my 2 year old down and that may have been preventable if I did a little more research on a breeder before buying him. Thanks for help and suggestions guys!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

Kelby has a good health guarantee. It is on the website. I know she is due to have a couple litters soon.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Kelby German Shepherds

JMO......

I do not like the way they word things on their page, they seem to have a "my dogs are the best ever" type of attitude.

They have 5 planned litters for this year, IMO that is a lot.

I don't see any titles for any of the dogs whether it's for showing, bitework or sports.

I also don't see any health testing, I see that they OFA some of their dogs but they don't post the results.

They also are mixing working lines with showlines and I would only trust a knowledgeable and reputable breeder to do that.

I personally would not get a dog from these people.


----------



## Zlata (Aug 31, 2013)

I see this breeder is in WI. I have no experience with this particular breeder, but you may want to check out Alta-Tollhaus or Hokschhaus if you're looking for more options in the area.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I know a breeder in the state that is always highly recommended had a LOT of litters last year. As in probably 6 or 7 (maybe more?). However, I think part of the reasoning was because the male they wanted to use was only in the area for a limited time. But still, that's a lot of puppies.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

*Exotic long coats from time to time.*
*Some of the most beautiful blacks you'll ever find. Reserve yours early, they go fast.*

long coats are not exotic and blacks abound 

you just have to know where to look
lol are kelby shepherds blacker than the usual black?

the above statements make me think they are quite new to breeding or just cashing in with some of the keywords

for your money i think you could do better
look into alta tolhaus they have awesome dogs :wub:


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

I saw some of her dogs quite a few years ago, some fairly decent dogs as far as showlines go. Her one "working" bitch was a headcase, did not like at all. I don't know what she's breeding these days.

Can't say anything about her dogs or breeding practices, but her and her family were very nice and easy to get a long with 

I think she's in the group that has some dogs and breeds them. If she has what you want, it's your dog. But I would check everything out and other places too.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

You can already see that everyone has an opinion of what a good breeder is. The hard thing is deciding what's important to you and if that breeder meets those qualifications.

Black and red are normally show lines, not always just normally.

Make up a list of questions and call or email the breeder. Personally, and your mileage may vary, I like asking why that male with that female? What are they looking for each parent to bring to the table? What are they looking to suppress or breed out.

How familiar are they with their bloodlines? Are they generational or do they just bring in new blood every couple of years to breed?

Ask for the name of a couple of buyers that had to evoke any warranty. Contact them and see how it went.

Look at the warranty carefully. Will you be able to live with the conditions? For example a lot of breeders require the return of a pup for any replacement. Would you be able to do that after owning the dog for a year or so?


----------

